# Zoggn als Beruf



## Morphat (21. August 2007)

Hallo Buffed-Team

Ich wollte mal fragen ob ihr viell Kontakte habt zu Firmen oder sonstigem wobei ich mein Hobby/Sucht in Geld verwandeln kann.
Ich bin ein ehrgeiziger Spieler und nehme Spiele auf wie ein Schwamm. Im Moment mach ich mein Zivi daher sin es unter der Woche  nur 6-8 Std. Wochenende sind es dann aber 8-14 Std.

Zur Zeit ist es wie sollte es auch sein WoW das ich viel spiele und Nebenbei noch etwas Steamgams like CS:S, CS 1.6

Und da ich die ganze Zeit überlegen war ob es geht wollte ich nun doch einfach mal bei euch nachfragen ob ihr da evtl näheres wisst.

Daher wäre es schön wenn ihr mir da etwas weiterhelfen könntet

Gruß

Morphat


----------



## maggus (21. August 2007)

Chinafarmer werden.

Edith meint noch, falsches Utnerforum.


----------



## Ellesar1 (21. August 2007)

Einerseits befindest du dich mit deinem Vorhaben stark in einer Grauzone, andererseits würd ich dir auch sonst abraten davon.

such einfach ma mit google etc ;>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81cmmJiHEGI
...


----------



## Morphat (21. August 2007)

Ne es soll ja nicht unbedingt was mit WoW zu tun haben. Will kein Chinafarmer sein. Ich denk es mir eher so wie in Canada. Dort gibts ja auch berufliche CS spieler. Sowas muss es doch auch in Deutschland geben oder etwa nicht.

Achja und kann sein das ich im falschen Forum dafür bin aber hab keine besseres gefunden

gruß

morphat


----------



## ZAM (21. August 2007)

Morphat schrieb:


> Ne es soll ja nicht unbedingt was mit WoW zu tun haben. Will kein Chinafarmer sein. Ich denk es mir eher so wie in Canada. Dort gibts ja auch berufliche CS spieler. Sowas muss es doch auch in Deutschland geben oder etwa nicht.



Gibt es, nennt sich professionelle Clans und die treiben sich in den bekannten Ligen rum. Vielleicht kann Snuggie dir mehr darüber erzählen. Es gibt auch Spielfirmen, die beispielsweise bezahlte Beta-Tester suchen, dabei sind aber auch vernünftige Ausdrucksweise und Rechtschreibung gefragt. Die Beta-Tester spielen dann aber meist vor Ort, also im Gebäude der Produktionsfirma, seit der Filesharing-Problematik schicken garantiert kaum noch Unternehmen Beta-Versionen/Vollversionen zum Test an freie Mitarbeiter raus <g>.


----------



## Tikume (21. August 2007)

Am besten gleich realistisch werden und sich mit was anderem schönen beschäftigen. Webhosting ist z.b. auch ein schöner Bereich in dem man sein Geld verdienen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klar gibt es Möglichkeiten, aber ich denke in der Regel ist es eher so dass sich mit etwas Glück und Engagement zufällig was ergibt als: "Hey, ich mag zoggen. Wer bezahlt mich dafür?"


----------



## maggus (21. August 2007)

Noch dazu muss man dann wirklich einer der besten sein. Es gibt CS-Spieler wie Sand am Meer, und nur weil große Clans jetzt anfangen WoW-Arenateams einzukaufen, heißt das nicht, dass es für jeden guten Spieler einen bezahlten Platz gibt.

Bezahlt werden nur die Besten, und dorthin zu gelangen und vor allem auch zu bleiben, ist purer Stress.


----------



## nefer (21. August 2007)

davon würd ich dir abraten- wenn man sein hobby zum beruf macht, machts einem irgendwann keinen spass mehr...wenn du täglich 8 h wow zocken musst, wirds dir irgendwann langweilig- vor allem wenn man dann dort jsicher auch einiges an leistungsvorgaben zu erfüllen hat.

beruflich ist es sicher besser seine zeit und energie in etwas sinnvolleres zu investieren. (literarische bildung in etwa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Monolith (21. August 2007)

Du willst dein Hobby zum Beruf machen und bis zur Rente Videospiele daddeln?
Ich wette nach zwei Jahren in solch einem Bereich haste auch keine Lust mehr und willst mal was anderes wieder sehen, anstatt nur zu zocken ~.~


----------



## WOW2k6 (21. August 2007)

Bleib realistisch und wähle dir einen gescheiten Beruf!


----------



## Jokkerino (21. August 2007)

WOW2k6 schrieb:


> Bleib realistisch und wähle dir einen gescheiten Beruf!


das geht nun auch wieder nicht
wo waehren wir mit solch einer einstellung?
kein wow und keine andere Topgames.



Also ich empfehle dir,es gut zu überlegen da es echt ein harter job ist.Hört sich so toll an
von wegen "oh spiele machen,spiele testen toll" es ist viel schreibarbeit z.B für Spieletester.
Und was mit deinem rl passiert?naja schau dir wow süchtige an^^mag ja schön und gut sein...ist aber
trotzdem irgendwann scheisse xD.Dann gibt es halt noch das Problem da überhaupt hinzukommen
denn solch einen Beruf wollen VERDAMMT viele.
Wennde Spiele herstellen willst,geh zuerst Games Acedemy wenn du bereit bist 800 euro im monat zu bezahlen und du künstlerisch begabt bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Denk mal scharf nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WOW2k6 (21. August 2007)

Mit WoW zocken kann man im Moment keinen Lebensunterhalt verdienen, erst recht nicht wenn man Frau und evtl. Kinder hat...deswegen meinte ich er soll was Gescheites machen!

Ich glaube du hast was falsch verstanden, zoggen ist nicht gleich entwickeln...oder hat mouzsports das Spiel Counterstrike entwickelt?

Also mit WoW suchten lässt sich höchstens bei Buffed oder anderen einschlägigen Portalen/Spielezeitschriften verdienen...und da wird natürlich auch nicht deine Spielzeit bezahlt!


----------



## Ellesar1 (21. August 2007)

Du kannsts als Gamemaster versuchen. Du musst dafür allerdings nach Paris, soviel ich weiss. Ideal also, wenn du gleichzeitig dein Französisch aufbessern willst.


----------



## Meister Obolon (29. August 2007)

Auf egames.de oder in Magazin egames erfährst du sehr viel über esport. Also nicht nur Ergebnisse etc. sondern auch viele Hintergrundstories zu Verbänden, Spielern, Clans usw. 

Ich denke das wäre was für dich.


----------



## Isegrim (29. August 2007)

... da gab’s doch neulich eine Meldung auf buffed. Ah, genau: 

http://www.buffed.de/news/2823/yusho-spiel...x_ttnews[arc]=1


----------



## -Nemesis- (3. September 2007)

auch als cs pro kann man nicht vom preisgeld leben, ich meine der höchste betrag der mir bekannt ist warn  etwa 20000€ fürs ganze team, 4000 pro nase da mit kommt man nicht grade weit und geld giebts ja eh nur bei einem tunier sieg. ausser dem 4 mal die woche 5 stunden train? da macht mir persöhnlich das spielen keinen spass mehr...

aber jedem das seine wenn du eh nicht vorm pc weg kommst ist es für dich ja vieleicht das beste wenn du dich als chinamann bewirbst firmen giebts ja wie sand am mehr ...


----------



## Kerindor (4. September 2007)

Pro Gaming ist ein harter Beruf den man auch nicht lange ausübt. 
In die Top Clans kommen auch nur die Besten der Besten, da schlicht und einfach die Konkurrenz sehr groß ist.
Am besten leben vom Spielen noch die Starcraft Spieler in Korea, aber auch da nur ein paar Jahre. 
Finanzierbar ist dann davon die Rente auch nicht unbedingt.

Das wichtigste für einen ProGamer ist eine gute Ausbildung zu haben, gute Englischkenntnisse und eine Menge Eigenkapital um die erste Zeit zu überbrücken oder halt bei den Eltern zu leben. Man muss Teamfähig sein und sich auch persönlich einbringen.
Trainiert wird eigentlich die meiste Zeit des Tages, dazu Taktikbesprechungen und sonstige Theorien. Abends kommen dann Trainwars und Funmatches hinzu. Am Wochenende dann die CWs.
Dazu muss man dann auch des öfteren zu Turnieren fahren.

Kurz und gut, ein PG zu sein, bedeutet harte Arbeit.
Und nur eine Handvoll hier in DE sind dazu geeignet und üben diesen Job auch wirklich aus.
Ausserdem sollte einem klar sein das die Freizeit für andere Spiele, Familie und Freundin ziemlich knapp ist.

Man könnte auch fast behaupten das ein PG nicht besser dran ist als ein Chinafarmer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WOW2k6 (11. September 2007)

Selbstverständlich kann man als CS Profi alleine von den Preisgeldern, neulich habe ich in einem Interview (so ein kostenloses Onlinemagazin, stand irgendwo bei Buffed in den internen News) mit Johnny R gelesen, der hat bis zu 6000€/Monat verdient.


----------

